# Hagee Heresy



## ooguyx (Apr 7, 2010)

But you knew it didn't you........

[video=youtube;F0CyolAOeWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0CyolAOeWQ[/video]


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 8, 2010)

I was swarmed by a group of his followers in my study this morning! They were inviting me to a Hagee rally for Israel. They were telling me how they were working on relations between Christians and Jews (unbelieving) and were recently able to get a Christian youth group and an unbelieving Jewish youth group to join together in feeding the homeless! Nothing about engaging these Jews with the Gospel; they saw them as being on an equal footing! This is because Hagee teaches that the Jews are saved by virtue of their ethnicity and that Christ's work on the cross was just for Gentiles!

Unbelievable! 

What's worse, is that many evangelical Christians have been so influenced by dispensational theology that they are dangerously vulnerable to this guys teaching. I would venture to say that people in our own churches are watching this guy on TV (a gifted orator indeed) and accepting his teachings without challenge. Many politically conservative Christians side with Israel from a political standpoint and may see this as a reason to embrace this stuff. We have to call this guy out by name from our pulpits and condemn his teachings for what they are: a gross perversion of the Gospel.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 8, 2010)

If Hagee is correct then Galatians and Hebrews, in specific, need to be ripped out of Scripture. 

I say the following with all the charity I can muster: In a way I respect Hagee. He is the most consistent dispensationalist I have ever read.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 8, 2010)

Amazing how thin the line is between dispensationalism and liberalism. Jesus didn't want to be the Messiah? At all? He certainly didn't come to be a Jewish general, but he did come to save his people from their sins. Is that not why the Father sent the Son? I'm curious to see how Hagee's views ripple into his views of the Trinity and Christology.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 8, 2010)

He is a false teacher, so he is on my ignore list. I used to try to keep up with the heresy de jour, but it wore me out.


----------



## Curt (Apr 8, 2010)

Pagans acting like pagans.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 8, 2010)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Amazing how thin the line is between dispensationalism and liberalism.


 
Well I don't think this is liberalism. Hagee considers himself a staunch conservative and believes he had made his case for this heresy from Scripture. Liberals never bother with proving things from Scripture.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 8, 2010)

What's the beef? He must be a Calvinist. The ad said that the book was "destined" to generate lively conversations among Christians.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 8, 2010)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Amazing how thin the line is between dispensationalism and liberalism. Jesus didn't want to be the Messiah? At all? He certainly didn't come to be a Jewish general, but he did come to save his people from their sins. Is that not why the Father sent the Son? I'm curious to see how Hagee's views ripple into his views of the Trinity and Christology.


 
Spot on Patrick.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 8, 2010)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Puritan Sailor said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how thin the line is between dispensationalism and liberalism.
> ...


 
The argument that Jesus didn't want to be the Messiah is just rehashing an old liberal argument denying the Messianic consciousness of Jesus. Read Geerhardus Vos' book "The Self-Disclosure of Jesus" for a refutation. If Hagee is not careful, he's on his way to Arianism, and perhaps even Judaism. His desire to confront anti-semitism is right, but he is compromising the faith by the way he is doing it.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 8, 2010)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Puritan Sailor said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how thin the line is between dispensationalism and liberalism.
> ...


----------



## Blue Dog (Apr 8, 2010)

Hagee never ceases to grieve my heart with his heresy. He is so far from being Biblical It aint funny! Now aint that some good family fun?


----------



## ericknowsChrist (Apr 9, 2010)

Hagee is clearly wrong, but what he is teaching is not dispensationalism as taught or believed by MacArthur, or other sound dispensationalists. 

This winter I read Dispensationalism: Essential Beliefs and Common Myths. by Dr. Vlach

His critique and response to the myths purported about dispensationalism helped me tremendously to understand Dispensationalism. 

Here is a review of the book:



> Understanding Dispensationalism
> 
> September 11th, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 9, 2010)

Eric,

I, for one, found Gerstner's book to be quite good. The history of dispensationalism which he presents therein is accurate, even if dispensationalism has moved beyond where it was fifty years ago. Also, I thought the section wherein he demonstrated the fallacy inherent in claiming to be a "four-point" Calvinist was iron-clad. While MacArthur may be a five-pointer, _*most*_ dispensationalists are not. It is not just Hagee and his variety of dispensationalism - it is the majority report of dispensationalists to deny the doctrine of limited atonement. In that regard, Gerstner eloquently showed the inconsistency of that view by stressing the interdependence of the five points. I understand your affection for MacArthur, but he really is a bit of an anomaly. Hagee may be on the extreme fringe of dispensationalism, but the dispensational hermeneutic naturally results in a system of thought closer to him than MacArthur. In fact, I think it may be safe to say that MacArthur has to fight against aspects of his dispensational hermeneutic to maintain his stance vis-a-vis the five points of Calvinist soteriology.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 10, 2010)

Gonna get that book.


----------



## Jared (Apr 11, 2010)

He has invited Jesse Duplantis to his church on multiple occasions and thinks that unbelieving jews are saved. A lot of people don't know that he's pentecostal because he focuses so much on the dispensationalism stuff, but my dad used to listen to him every Sunday morning before we went to church so I am pretty familiar with his ministry. He isn't the pastor of Cornerstone Church anymore. He handed it over to his son.


----------

